# Code Books



## Blake Bowden

Do you own a codebook?


----------



## JTM

yep.  my grandfather's from the 1890s (new york ritual).


----------



## TCShelton

Yep.


----------



## owls84

I like how our GL has decided to handle code books. We are allowed to have them but not in a Lodge and not when instructing a candidate. I mean if you don't know the work then you're not going to read the code book. 

Side Note: I have heard them called "little brother" does anyone know why?


----------



## rhitland

b/c its little and always there to be tried just like a Brother! lol


----------



## JTM

just speculating on "little brother," i imagine it has something to do with the "little brother sitting on your shoulder, telling you what the degree work is"

no?


----------



## JEbeling

never used one.. ! and have a cert for years.. ! just don't think I could learn that way because it was not how my brain is wired.. ? 

but if it helps one EA.. ! then fine.. ! if an EA wants the work there is always somebody to teach it to them.. ! think some of the best friends you will ever make in life is with your teacher.. ! everone I talked with can always remember sitting in some swing or chair in the yard somewhere with someone who they became very close to.. !


----------



## rhitland

my mentor is a gift from God


----------



## js4253

The ritual must be learned in the traditional way!  That is what makes Masonry what it is.  Studying esoteric work builds fraternal relations.  That having been said, if you are at home going over your memory work and you can't remember if you are stepping off upon my left foot or the left foot it sure is nice to  be able to look it up now rather than waiting until your mentor wakes up tomorrow morning.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

I agree Brother Hale, I enjoy studying. I would really like to become a mentor myself whenever I pass my MM proficiency. However, especially during studying for my EA it would have been awesome to go over those questions I had just learned that day rather than wait for the next study session.


----------



## Bill Lins

According to the Monthly Maintenance, a resolution to ban code books again will be presented @ Grand Lodge.


----------



## RJS

Does Grand Lodge sell them?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> According to the Monthly Maintenance, a resolution to ban code books again will be presented @ Grand Lodge.



I support code books 100000%, and to repeal this would be a unfortunate decision.


----------



## JEbeling

This is one of those times when some brother has his feeling hurt and will keep wasting everbodys time bring it up over and over.. ! the codebooks are here to stay.. ! get over it.. ? 

Sometime it helps just to get it right.. ! you can put 3 Cert people in a room and come up with four answers to word .. ! sometime it was just taught to you wrong..? so it helps to have a final answer to something .. not just he said..? 

I think the Committe on (Change) work would get behind it .. ! would save them a lot of time .. ! taking calls about certain words..?


----------



## JTM

JEbeling said:


> This is one of those times when some brother has his feeling hurt and will keep wasting everbodys time bring it up over and over.. ! the codebooks are here to stay.. ! get over it.. ?
> 
> Sometime it helps just to get it right.. ! you can put 3 Cert people in a room and come up with four answers to word .. ! sometime it was just taught to you wrong..? so it helps to have a final answer to something .. not just he said..?
> 
> I think the Committe on (Change) work would get behind it .. ! would save them a lot of time .. ! taking calls about certain words..?



there is a resolution to get rid of codebooks.  but regardless, like i've said elsewhere, whether it's against the rules or not, the people that want them are going to get them.

and from what i know about the codebooks, the ritual is from 1984.  not the same.  not only will you come up with four answers to the word, you'll come up with a fifth.


----------



## Bill Lins

RJS said:


> Does Grand Lodge sell them?



No, but they're readily available.


----------



## js4253

Originally Posted by RJS  View Post
Does Grand Lodge sell them?

Barnes and Nobel does.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

js4253 said:


> Originally Posted by RJS  View Post
> Does Grand Lodge sell them?
> 
> Barnes and Nobel does.



I went by B&N today and they could not help me.  I guess I really didnt know what to ask for.. Code Book? Cipher book? Author?.......?


----------



## nick1368

I have one.  I hardly look at it, not sure why I bought it...lol.  I too agree with the way that GL has handled it.  I do NOT want to see the day that Blue Lodge ends up like Chapter and Council.   The book is a great learning tool for those Brothers that are trying to lear the work in order to confer a degree, but I strongly feel that a Brother should still learn  from another Brother. The relationship that is built between the two is something that is very special.


----------



## rhitland

My mentor asked to see my code book as he had never seen one and he corrrected all the mistakes in mine, he is trully awesome at the work.


----------



## JTM

cmoreno85tx said:


> I went by B&N today and they could not help me.  I guess I really didnt know what to ask for.. Code Book? Cipher book? Author?.......?



King Solomon and His Followers (possibly: Lonestar edition)



rhitland said:


> My mentor asked to see my code book as he had never seen one and he corrrected all the mistakes in mine, he is trully awesome at the work.



hah.  epic.  yea, those codebooks aren't the end all be all of memory work.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

I learned my work the old fashion way, one on one.


----------



## rhitland

if someone cyphered the code book without a mentor he would be twice the Mason I am. The first time I ever saw one of them I thought it was egyptian hieroglyphics but when I learned the work I could see the connection and cypher the words but before it would have taken months if not years to dicern what it said. Knowledge is gained differntly for everyone and spiritual connection also happen at diffrent moments for everyone. Sitting in my house alone working on memory work I have had some real spiritual awakenings but with my mentor we are on to the next line before I can give the last one any thought but at the same time I hear stories of this mans life that are worth more than gold. So each coin has 2 sides and why we cannot recognize this fact and let Masons be Masons and let them experience it for themselves how they want not how we want and trust them to do it right.


----------



## cpmorgan2

I do own one and you can find them easily @ any Barnes & Noble or possibly even another major bookstore


----------



## scottmh59

yes:45:


----------



## Bill Lins

I have no problem with them if they are used as intended- to help a Brother keep his work correct. I just can't see how someone could learn the work from the book without help.

I am strongly against using (or even possessing) one in the Lodge or when working with a candidate. I don't think candidates should even be aware that the books exist until after they've been raised & turned in their MM work.


----------



## ljlinson1206

I've had one for awhile and I think they are benificial in that it will help you stay proficiant with your work.  It can only be read if you already know the work.  It is not meant to replace memory work.  They are only meant to keep you sharp.  Let's face it, sometimes in our lives there are times when we just can't get to lodge as often as we'de like and the cipher books help keep us on track.  Just my humble opinion brothers, not meant to offend.


----------



## js4253

JEbeling said:


> never used one.. ! and have a cert for years.. ! just don't think I could learn that way because it was not how my brain is wired.. ?
> 
> but if it helps one EA.. ! then fine.. ! if an EA wants the work there is always somebody to teach it to them.. ! think some of the best friends you will ever make in life is with your teacher.. ! everone I talked with can always remember sitting in some swing or chair in the yard somewhere with someone who they became very close to.. !



I agree with you 100%.  That book is a wonderful reference if you have a question like "is it may be, or might be?".  It would be impossible to learn the work from it because it doesn't always use the same code for a particular word.  But if you have learned it the right way, from another Brother, you will know the answer to the question you may have.


----------



## MGM357

Blue Lodge NO and don't plan to. Monitor for Blue Lodge, yes copyright 1982.
C&C Rituals yes and I'm trying not use them. As for the Commandery, ther's too much moving around to read a book.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

I own a copy of the book, it helped me go over what I already had learned through the proficiencies, it helps me now to learn the questions, so that when I meet one of the new brothers I am teaching, I have already studied ahead of time what the brother will learn in our session.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

i got mine in my back pocket now.  soon as i get a chance im going to open it up(at lunch).  gonna try to renew my cert at grand lodge


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

do any of you get tired of the same ole same ole at grand lodge?  they need to pass a resolution that wehn a resolution is passed it cant be brought up for 100 years.  i have been a mason for ten years now.  this and the 18 year old is brought up at least 4- 5 times.  


Bill_Lins77488 said:


> According to the Monthly Maintenance, a resolution to ban code books again will be presented @ Grand Lodge.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

You are right brother it comes up quite often, but it will be like the health bill, IF passed:angry: do you won’t it to not come up for a 100 years? :15:


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

either way brother you can not get rid of codebooks.  i will have one to aid me in my studies.  However, I thank God for the studies that my dad has taught me and the book has been the help when we cant get together.


----------



## RedTemplar

fairbanks1363pm said:


> either way brother you can not get rid of codebooks.  i will have one to aid me in my studies.  However, I thank God for the studies that my dad has taught me and the book has been the help when we cant get together.



The Grand Lodge of Kentucky figured out a way to get rid of code books. This year they issued the lodge representatives a cd with everything written down completely with exception of passwords, grips, and signs. While I am for this measure, it would have been much better if, like The Grand Lodge of Texas, this "code book" or ritual would have been banned from the lodge.  Instead of lending a helping hand to the craft, I feel they have only been provided a crutch. Nothing bites me in the posterior any deeper than seeing a "ritualist" in open lodge with a book or piece of paper in his hand.


----------



## Wingnut

While going through old closets and boxes and cabinets we found some old code books from later 1890s.  It appears they have been around forever...


----------



## ddreader

sounds like you brothers are making use of your books the way they should be used. and that's great. now then if we pass this at grand lodge this year, and the rules of use do not change. are you willing to turn a brother who violates grand lodge law? are you willing to turn a brother who is violating that law know? if not why? this is a hard question i keep asking myself. which part of the obligation do i choose not to obey? seeing how a secret is a secret and all. and theirs the constitution we have to deal with to. anybody want to touch on this question?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Good point! So who is breaking the law? Our brother for using the code book in the wrong place and at the wrong time? YES or you for not obeying your obligation? YES

So the question is, do you advise him he is wrong in doing so, or go straight to your DDGM? We know what he has to do.


----------



## rhitland

Our obligation is between God and ourselves and He will see to the punishment. Now if the violation is grand enough sure the brother needs to be dealt with on the GL level but otherwise I would keep it as small as possible starting with informing the Brother of his wrong doing first, then if it still persist I would bring it to the WM attention and have him deal with it in Lodge then if the Brother still breaks law I would go to my DDGM but only as a last last resort. There law is only enforceable if it has come to your knowledge.


----------



## RAY

ddreader said:


> sounds like you brothers are making use of your books the way they should be used. and that's great. now then if we pass this at grand lodge this year, and the rules of use do not change. are you willing to turn a brother who violates grand lodge law? are you willing to turn a brother who is violating that law know? if not why? this is a hard question i keep asking myself. which part of the obligation do i choose not to obey? seeing how a secret is a secret and all. and theirs the constitution we have to deal with to. anybody want to touch on this question?


 
You simply whisper good council in his ear and if the conditions don't change then you approach the DDGM. If we all obey the obligation and the constitution, resolutions of GL we will be better Masons in the long run


----------



## ddreader

well i hope none of us ever have to put these solutions to practice. they are both good. but the thought of having to turn in a brother for trying to learn the work. will always bother me. but in the end, we got to do what we have to do. judge with candor, admonish with friendship, and reprehend with justice, is our charge, and our duty as brothers. thanks for your insight brothers.


----------



## tom268

Here in Germany, the ritual is read from the book in the temple, except for those lodges working in UK or US style. But the original continental european style is to read the ritual. The ritual books are not being sold on the open market of course, but you can find them from time to time on eBay of course. Actually they stay in the property of the grand lodge even if purchased privately .... but tell that to the heirs of a deceased brother, who have no interest in the craft. They give those old boocs to a seller and that's it.

But as an instructor to my lodge and long-time DoC, I of course own my ritual books and use them regularly for lectures.


----------



## kmfisher1

little helper, brother gavitt, just to name a couple more nic names, lol funny


----------



## js4253

ddreader said:


> well i hope none of us ever have to put these solutions to practice. they are both good. but the thought of having to turn in a brother for trying to learn the work. will always bother me. but in the end, we got to do what we have to do. judge with candor, admonish with friendship, and reprehend with justice, is our charge, and our duty as brothers. thanks for your insight brothers.


 
All you have to do is tell your Brothers the fact that you want to keep a secret, then they can't report you. LOL


----------



## davidterrell80

I collect them. Several GMs have granted me dispensation to own restricted copies. Their comparative study has been illuminating in tracing the evolution of the ritual.


----------



## Tony Siciliano

I just bought my copy last week.  It's printed by the GL of NC.

You have to be a MM, it can only be purchased from the Lodge Secretary, and only if your coach allows it.  It's helpful, but no substitute for one-on-one coaching.

@David - that sounds really interesting.  Have you had a chance go through them and compare/contrast?


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

Does the Grand Lodge of Texas allow cypher books? I had them in CA but don't think they are allowed in Texas.


----------



## Bill Lins

They are legal for Master Masons only (those who have passed their MM proficiency) to possess, and may not be on the premises of a Lodge nor used in the presence of a student.

*Art. 505 (20)* "It shall be a Masonic Disciplinary Violation to:"

"Possess, or use a cipher/code book anywhere on a Lodge premises, and to use a cipher/code book in the presence of a candidate when instructing the candidate in the esoteric work of a Masonic Degree." (Revised 2007)


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

I have to ask my secretary for one?


----------



## Bill Lins

Check your PM's.


----------



## ess1113

JEbeling, 
Its actually illegal for an EA to have one and its illegal for some to teach from one to an EA or FC.


----------



## Brent Heilman

When it comes to issues like this I say to each their own. Who am I to say that just because I own one (Oklahoma, of course) doesn't mean every MM in the State should have one. I think it should be allowed and if you want one get one and if you don't no should make you get it. I personally feel that if you value the work then you will use a one in the way it is meant to be used. If it doesn't mean much to you then you will use it how you see fit. I also see nothing wrong with one being used on Lodge grounds as long as it isn't in a tyled Lodge meeting. If a bunch of guys get together to work on some stuff on a Saturday afternoon and have to refer back to when there is a question I also see no problem with that. My problem is the use of one during a tyled Lodge meeting whether stated or called.


----------



## rpbrown

I have one but did not get it until after all of my profficencies were completed. The older I get, I realize my memory does not retain information as well so I revert to the code book from time to time as a refresher.


----------



## CajunTinMan

They are completely legal here. I was rasied in Texas though and the first time I saw one here I freeked out.


----------



## K3vin

In WA we are given ciphers for each degree by our coach after the ritual. I have found them indispensable for memory work. As a child I had a terrible time memorizing anything. The cipher books are just enough to get me over the hump, and have made memorizing easier for me. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook

The goal is verbatim do whatever it takes to get you there within due bounds!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Browncoat

Ohio has code books in use. My father-in-law told me that it used to be that they were only sold to the Lodge itself, and that only officers could borrow them. There were so many requests for them that GL decided to make them more available for individual use and started selling them @ $50 each. I assume you still have to order them through the Lodge somehow, but I was told that once you become a MM, you can order one.

When I became an EA, I was given a small paperback code book that contained the cipher for the EA degree. It was verbatim what was written in my mentor's code book. The front page had some text about only being able to keep the book for 30 days before it had to be returned. I read my book several times each day over the course of two weeks and met with my mentor a couple times as well. Both were invaluable to my learning experience. After taking my EA exam last night, I returned my book.


----------



## MarkR

Minnesota has a cipher book, and we give one to all new MMs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Darren

I'm just reading my acceptance letter from the Lodge and on the night of initiation we receive a  "Book of Constitutions". Now I'm not sure if this is a code book of such or if it's directly related to the Lodge it's self because our Lodge is an official organisation registered as such with the government of Australia. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782

Probably a book of Grand Lodge law?


----------



## dfreybur

D4rr3n said:


> I'm just reading my acceptance letter from the Lodge and on the night of initiation we receive a  "Book of Constitutions". Now I'm not sure if this is a code book of such or if it's directly related to the Lodge it's self because our Lodge is an official organisation registered as such with the government of Australia.



That's the meaning where code means rules.  Citing the rules by paragraph number is called referencing the code. Most of this thread is about a different meaning.


----------



## dfreybur

crono782 said:


> Probably a book of Grand Lodge law?



"California Masonic Code".  The original subject line really should have used a different word for that reason.


----------



## Bill Lins

dfreybur said:


> "California Masonic Code".  The original subject line really should have used a different word for that reason.


Remember, my Brother- when the original thread was begun, this was the "Masons of Texas" website. The correct terminology was used at that time.


----------



## otherstar

I do have a code book, however I did learn the work moth to ear when I first earned a certificate in 1998 (lapsed in 2000). Now, I'm using it as a refresher course so that I can re-earn a certificate. I will make sure I run through everything with one of our "A certificate" holders before I attend an exam.


----------



## usmcvet

owls84 said:


> I like how our GL has decided to handle code books. We are allowed to have them but not in a Lodge and not when instructing a candidate. I mean if you don't know the work then you're not going to read the code book.
> 
> Side Note: I have heard them called "little brother" does anyone know why?



We can not use them in open lodge but have them to use while learning, practicing and teaching. Why have them if you don't use them?  They were given to me with my apron after my raising.


----------



## Bill Lins

usmcvet said:


> We can not use them in open lodge but have them to use while learning, practicing and teaching. Why have them if you don't use them?


To begin with, we don't want EAs & FCs to be aware of their existence. We want them and their instructors to have the work committed to memory. In our view, their only proper use is to help jog the memory of MMs. Under our GL Law they may not be possessed on Lodge property or in the presence of a candidate.


----------



## usmcvet

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> To begin with, we don't want EAs & FCs to be aware of their existence. We want them and their instructors to have the work committed to memory. In our view, their only proper use is to help jog the memory of MMs. Under our GL Law they may not be possessed on Lodge property or in the presence of a candidate.



Interesting differences. As an EA and a FC we are issued paperback books with the code in them for the next degree. When I became a MM we were given three books. A Masonic Bible and two hard cover books one with the degrees and one is floor work.

I understand and agree with the desire for secrecy but it is all out there.  I am glad I did not look online until after my raising. It is not completely accurate but it is close enough that I am glad I did not read any of it.


----------



## crono782

usmcvet said:


> Interesting differences. As an EA and a FC we are issued paperback books with the code in them for the next degree. When I became a MM we were given three books. A Masonic Bible and two hard cover books one with the degrees and one is floor work.
> 
> I understand and agree with the desire for secrecy but it is all out there.  I am glad I did not look online until after my raising. It is not completely accurate but it is close enough that I am glad I did not read any of it.



I think you'll find secrecy is the least of reasons behind the taboo on code books, though it is often cited. 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000

Yep I've been collecting them. Some are over 100 years old. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh

I'm wondering if Washington or Franklin used code books or would use code books if they were alive today 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

brother josh said:


> I'm wondering if Washington or Franklin used code books or would use code books if they were alive today



Anderson's Constitutions are written out in full and published as such.  They may just as easily used a written ritual as a cyphered one.  If they were alive today?  Whatever the local rule their jurisdictions have today.


----------



## usmcvet

I bet Franklin would have an app on his iPad!


----------

